# Access, verbinden mit SQL



## OrlandoFurioso (3. Februar 2006)

Hi,
ich sehe auf dem Schlauch.
Bisher habe ich nur Access Datenbanken programmiert. Da ich aber nun auf soviele Daten zugreifen muss will ich, dass die Datenbank auf SQL zurückgreift. Ich habe für erten Test den Microsoft 2005 SQL Server Express Edition installiert und nun weiß ich nicht wie es weiter geht. Wenn ich in Access ein Projekt starte finde ich keinen Server.
Was muss ich tun oder einstellen?
Vorab Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Player1005 (3. Februar 2006)

versuch es doch mal ueber die IP deines SQL Servers


----------



## OrlandoFurioso (3. Februar 2006)

Wie soll das gehen.
Ich habe den SQL Server auf meinem Laptop installiert und Access ist auch auf meinem Laptop.
Jetzt soll eine SQL Datenbank ein so genanntes Access Projekt laufen.
Wie geht das?
Ich habe keine Ahnung. Muss ich etwas starten oder etwas eintragen oder etwas verbvinden?


----------



## Perlmann (3. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

Nach der Installation des SQL-Server-Express werden normalerweise alle Connections mitinstalliert.

Jetzt kommt es etwas darauf an, ob bereits eine Datenbank angelegt ist, oder ob das mittels Acces passieren soll

Ist eine Datenbannk via SQL-Server-Express angelegt (solte vorzugsweise auf diese Weise geschehen), sollte mit Access ein sog. neues "Project" angelegt werden. diese Access-Datei wird mit dem Suffix  "adp" (access data project) gespeichert.
Die Verknüpfung kann in Access vorgenommen werden:

Menü: Datei, Verknüpfen. Dann Servername eintragen. Anschließend kann mittels Schaltfläche unten "Verbindung testen" gecheckt werden, ob eine Verbindung besteht. 

Wenn nicht, ist vielleicht der Server nicht gestartet?

Wenn ja, kann mittels Kombinationsfeld in der Verbindungsdialogbox die Datenbank ausgewählt werden.

Dann ok

Anschließend sollten die Tabellen der verknüpften DB angezeigt werden. Das DB-Diagramm wird bei Express mitunter nicht angezeigt. Die Bearbeitung findet dann im SQL-Server-Express Managemtn-Studio statt (dieses sollte UNBEDINGT auch installiert sein.
siehehierzu auch 

http://tensai.de/Seite3/entscheidungshilfeaccessvssqlserver.pdf

Ich hoffe, das klappt alles

Beste Grüße und viel Erfolg

Phil


----------



## OrlandoFurioso (4. Februar 2006)

Hi,
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Leider geht es noch nicht!
Also der Server ist gestartet, ich sehe es im SQL Cofigurationsmanager.
Wir ich eine Datenbank im SQL Server Express anlege weiß ich nicht.

Wenn ich aber nun in Access ein neues Projekt anlege sucht er automatisch nach dem SQL Server. Leider findet er keinen. 
In der Fehlermeldung steht:
SQL Server Fehler 17
SQL Server exisitiert nicht oder Zugriff verweigert.

Was fehlt mir noch?


----------



## Perlmann (4. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
der Verbindungseintrag lautet deincomputername\SQLEXPRESS es sei denn, der Servername wird bei DeinerI Installation anders angegeben. Dann sollte die Verbindung funktionieren.
Eine Datenbank legst Du vorzugsweise im Management-Studio an.
Beste Grüße
Phil


----------



## OrlandoFurioso (7. Februar 2006)

Nächstes problem.
Nun habe ich meine Datenbank verbunden und ich kann auch Tabellen anlegen - alles soweit OK.
Nun kann ich keine Sichten erstellen.
Ich habe Access 2002 und die Fehlermedung lautet: Mit dieser Áccessversion können Sie keine Sichten speichern.
Welche Version benötige ich den?
Oder benötige ich en Update?
Läuft Access und Microsoft sql2005Express überhaupt?

Orlando grüßt alle und Danke vorab


----------

